# Brothers Saskatchewan Buck



## ugabulldog56 (Nov 9, 2008)

This buck was killed by my brother Tuesday Nov 4 with Buck Paradise Outfitters in Saskatchewan Canada.  I think its gonna go in the high 170's.  Anyone else wanna take a guess at it go ahead.






















The deer on the left of this picture is a 14pt killed a day earlier that grossed 164.






Heres a better picture of the 14pt by itself.


----------



## Hunter Haven (Nov 9, 2008)

Studs!!!!!!!


----------



## Arrow3 (Nov 9, 2008)

BIG deer!!


----------



## Hoss (Nov 9, 2008)

Big ol buck there.  Congrats to your brother.

Hoss


----------



## stev (Nov 9, 2008)

They shure do grow um big up there.


----------



## baass (Nov 9, 2008)

Them are scary big, would love to see them tenderloins.


----------



## hummdaddy (Nov 9, 2008)

Bodies Are So Big I Would Think The Racks Were Small , And Let Them Pass For A Bigger 1 To Come Along


----------



## The Bell Man (Nov 9, 2008)

what a stud, huge body how much did he weigh?


----------



## Fortner (Nov 9, 2008)

Dang Eric, tell Shane congrats


----------



## leo (Nov 10, 2008)

Huge trophy, congrats to your bro 

Thanks for sharing this with us


----------



## Jim Thompson (Nov 10, 2008)

fine beasts!  grant runs a great operation up there!


----------



## SkyHigh (Nov 10, 2008)

Those things are bulls.


----------



## Booner Killa (Nov 11, 2008)

freaks up there...plain and simple. Those are two monsters no doubt.


----------



## crazy00hunter (Nov 11, 2008)

beast!


----------



## ray97303 (Nov 12, 2008)

Awesome Looking Buck! Everytime I see one of these  Saskatchwan Beast it makes me want to head to Canada. Thanks For Sharing!


----------



## Chippewa Partners (Nov 12, 2008)

What a bomber.   Nice horn porn, thanks for sharing.


----------



## rex upshaw (Nov 12, 2008)

if that other buck grossed 164, then your brothers buck will be upper 170's.


----------



## DeepweR (Nov 12, 2008)

imo alot higher than than the 164, alot more mass, wider, and longer tines.


----------



## ugabulldog56 (Nov 12, 2008)

Was gross scored yesterday at 179 3/8.  BTW it weighed 315 on the hoof.  Also it was aged at 8-9yrs old.


----------



## Craig Knight (Nov 12, 2008)

ugabulldog56 said:


> Was gross scored yesterday at 179 3/8.  BTW it weighed 315 on the hoof.  Also it was aged at 8-9yrs old.



man thats a hog, thanks for answering the 2 questions I had before I asked them, congrats


----------



## gblrklr (Nov 12, 2008)

ugabulldog56 said:


> BTW it weighed 315 on the hoof.



HOLY COW!!!  Was it mooing with the others?  That is an awesome buck!  Congrats to your brother.


----------



## buckeroo (Nov 17, 2008)

I really want to go there some day! Awesome bucks!


----------



## ranger1977 (Nov 18, 2008)

What a BEAST!!!  Holy Crap!


----------



## clearview (Nov 18, 2008)

That's a Hoss right there. Congtrats to your brother!


----------



## PChunter (Nov 18, 2008)

it's crazy how big there bodies are up there, two great trophies for sure


----------



## sweatequity (Nov 18, 2008)

*awesome deer*

how and why do they get over 300 pounds up there???


----------



## lilbassinlady (Nov 20, 2008)

Wow, thats awsome!!  I think it's part black angus bull!!great looking buck, congrats!


----------



## droptine20 (Nov 22, 2008)

they got some biguns up er


----------



## Lead Poison (Nov 23, 2008)

Booner Killa said:


> freaks up there...plain and simple. Those are two monsters no doubt.



My thoughts exactly...what monsters!


----------



## Paymaster (Nov 23, 2008)

Awesome!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ugabulldog56 (Nov 23, 2008)

sweatequity said:


> how and why do they get over 300 pounds up there???




Warmth.  If they dont pack on alot of fat they will literally freeze and die.  Even with the added fat, some still die when a bad winter hits.


----------



## Buck&Tom Hunter (Nov 24, 2008)

Saskatchewan is one of my goals in life. Those are some beasts!


----------



## ugabulldog56 (Apr 25, 2009)

Just got the buck back from Fortner Taxidermy.  Excellent job again Chris.  Probably one of the best mounts I've ever seen.


----------



## ltibbit1 (Apr 26, 2009)

I would kill over of a heart attack if I saw one of those!!! 

I hope in my lifetime I get to harvest a buck that is that awesome!! 

That is a magnificent deer!! Congratulations!!


----------



## ponyboy (Apr 26, 2009)

nice .........


----------



## Jim Thompson (Apr 26, 2009)

congrats again on a fine beast!


----------



## ryano (Apr 26, 2009)

ltibbit1 said:


> I hope in my lifetime I get to harvest a buck that is that awesome!!



for about 7 thousand dollars you could have a more than decent chance!

I want to go to Saskatchewan so bad but its only a dream at this point.

what a stud!


----------



## turkeys101 (Apr 26, 2009)




----------



## livetohunt (May 1, 2009)

Great buck!! I hunted in Saskatchewan in 2007 and it was a great experience..I ended up shooting a 156 inch buck the last morning of the hunt after passing on many bucks..The giant 8 in the picture I passed on and he was later harvested by another hunter. Close to 350 live weight and just over 150 inches.
The down side to hunting in Canada is the price, and the fact that most of the hunting is done at bait stations. But the experience of being in the true wilderness was awesome.


----------

